

A Sys Admin's Dream: MySQL Workbench - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/293621-get-to-know-mysql-workbench

======
spooneybarger
"having a solid GUI tool just opens the user up to learning more powerful
tasks and getting more work done faster."

i've been trying for a few minutes now to think of when a gui has made me more
productive when i can do the same thing via command line or gui. i'm sure
there are times when that has been true but i'm hard pressed to think of any.

